# February Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The February Meeting will be on February 23rd at 2pm. For more info on the meeting location, please see the Announcement section of the SWOAPE site.

An e-mail has been sent to everyone. If you did not get the e-mail, PM me your e-mail address and I will make sure you are added to the club e-mail list


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just got the e-mail with Russ' address and phone number sent out to everyone. If ya didn't get it, PM me your e-mail address and I will get it out to you.


----------

